# where to buy chin rest for standard poodles ?



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I bought mine from these folks:

Show Poodles - Canada, United States, Mexico | Keja Kennels


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

97 bucks? Wow.

I get creative and use my knees and prop his head on those when I tie Vegas's topknot, but he doesn't have show dog hair sooo I can only imagine how having your dog moving around with that would make it really difficult..


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

A friend of mine bought hers for around $25 from Hathaways...they are here in UT. 

Pam and Denton
1650 E. 11400 So.
Sandy, UT. 84092
office -801-571-0673
cell- 801-652-1110
cell-801-450-2455

They are at a lot of the shows so maybe instead of having one shipped they may come locally to you. Denton is really nice I have dealt with him before.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

4theLOVEofPOODLES said:


> A friend of mine bought hers for around $25 from Hathaways...they are here in UT.
> 
> Pam and Denton
> 1650 E. 11400 So.
> ...




AWESOME !!!!! because i was not about to spend 100 bucks on one hahaha thanks so much !


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

could someone post a pic of one of these please? Imust admit i have yet to figure out how to do a decient tpkt with out some one to hold the head, and i would love to see how this works


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow i have never even heard of these...interesting


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

ok so gld i wasn't the only one who had no clue what this was LOL


----------

